# Bal Hide-A-Spare



## classicmazdaman (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with a BAL Hide-a-Spare? One of my first mods was to remove the spare and mount from the rear. We currently store spare under the bed.

Thanks!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Just watched the video, looks interesting... I have been thinking on moving the spare from the rear bumper to up under the tongue using a crank down spare tire mount from a pickup..


----------

